# Stihl BG55 Carb Adjustment Help



## kennykenny (Jul 8, 2019)

I have a Stihl BG55 blower. I have been adjusting both of the carburetor screws because the blower does not always start well and when running, does not power up and does not idle well. I have removed the idler cap on the high-speed screw to allow for full screw adjustment.

It always appears that I get the blower starting and idling well. I use it and put it away. Upon the next use, I have the same issues. Can someone please give me a quick tutorial on how to adjust the carburetor? This is very frustrating.

Finally, when the blower is shut down, I can hear a clanging noise internally. Any idea what that might be?

Thank you.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Hey @kennykenny - how does the spark arrestor screen look? Is it fouled? I think you have to unscrew it from the muffler to see it on that model.


----------



## kennykenny (Jul 8, 2019)

Ware said:


> Hey @kennykenny - how does the spark arrestor screen look? Is it fouled? I think you have to unscrew it from the muffler to see it on that model.


I checked the spark arrestor, the unit is new to me, and there was no spark arrestor screen.


----------

